# Bumpy Nail Polish Problem



## magneticheart (Oct 4, 2008)

The last few times I've painted my nails I've painted them a colour, waited for them to dry and then painted over them with clear.

But as the clear dries little air bubbles appear on my nails sorta under the clear polish. Then my nails end up looking weird and bumpy.

Is it because I'm applying too much or is it to do with the clear nail polish itself?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 4, 2008)

You probably need to replace your top coat, sometimes that can happen when the top coat you are using is old.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Bec


----------

